# change rice to pasta ?



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

whats the difference in them ? :confused1:


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

In reality very little


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

so if i change it just for the week it wont affect anything really


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

one has wheat in it the other doesn't. The difference can be devastating if you are intolerant of wheat gluten.

In terms of calories or GI then they are very similar:thumb:


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

whats intolerant of wheat gluten mean ?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

danC said:


> whats intolerant of wheat gluten mean ?


i typed that exact thing into google for you, 

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=whats+intolerant+of+wheat+gluten+mean+%3F+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

in other words if you are intolerant you will experience bloating,water retention,and other crap sides.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

i hope im not intolerant to it, i live off pasta usaully so i should be fine


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

Just change from white rice to brown.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

danC said:


> whats intolerant of wheat gluten mean ?


Gluten is a protein found in cereals and grasses. A fairly large percentage of the population have mild sensitivity to it - more than just a little of it irritates the stomach and reduces the ability to digest food properly and may increase the risk of developing ocertain diseases, and a small percentage are fully intolerant. In the case of those who are full intolerant, the name of the condition is coeliac disease.

In the case of mild sensitivity most people don't realise they have this until they cut out all gluten and after a week or two suddenly feel the benefits.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

im going for pasta this week then back to white rice, i dont think its a problem with me for now


----------

